# Location of solar panel 3 feet from edge of roof.



## BayPointArchitect

If the requirement to maintain a 3 ft clearance between the edge of the roof and a solar panel is in the code, then I am struggling to find it.  The rationale that I have discussed with other code gurus is for the purpose of allowing fire fighters to walk around the panels rather than on top of the panels.  Maybe it is simply a common-sense rule?

I have read IRC R905.16 and M2301 - nothing to say about a 3 ft. clearance requirement there.

Anyone know where this is located in writing?

Thanks

ICC Certified Plan Reviewer

NFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner


----------



## mtlogcabin

2012 IFC

605.11.3.1 Roof access points.

Roof access points shall be located in areas that do not require the placement of ground ladders over openings such as windows or doors, and located at strong points of building construction in locations where the access point does not conflict with overhead obstructions such as tree limbs, wires, or signs.

605.11.3.2 Residential systems for one- and two-family dwellings.

Access to residential systems for one- and two-family dwellings shall be provided in accordance with Sections 605.11.3.2.1 through 605.11.3.2.4.

605.11.3.2.1 Residential buildings with hip roof layouts.

Panels/modules installed on residential buildings with hip roof layouts shall be located in a manner that provides a 3-foot-wide (914 mm) clear access pathway from the eave to the ridge on each roof slope where panels/modules are located. The access pathway shall be located at a structurally strong location on the building capable of supporting the live load of fire fighters accessing the roof.

Exception: These requirements shall not apply to roofs with slopes of two units vertical in 12 units horizontal (2:12) or less.

605.11.3.2.2 Residential buildings with a single ridge.

Panels/modules installed on residential buildings with a single ridge shall be located in a manner that provides two, 3-foot-wide (914 mm) access pathways from the eave to the ridge on each roof slope where panels/modules are located.

Exception: This requirement shall not apply to roofs with slopes of two units vertical in 12 units horizontal (2:12) or less.

605.11.3.2.3 Residential buildings with roof hips and valleys.

Panels/modules installed on residential buildings with roof hips and valleys shall be located no closer than 18 inches (457 mm) to a hip or a valley where panels/modules are to be placed on both sides of a hip or valley. Where panels are to be located on only one side of a hip or valley that is of equal length, the panels shall be permitted to be placed directly adjacent to the hip or valley.

Exception: These requirements shall not apply to roofs with slopes of two units vertical in 12 units horizontal (2:12) or less.

605.11.3.2.3 Residential buildings with roof hips and valleys.

Panels/modules installed on residential buildings with roof hips and valleys shall be located no closer than 18 inches (457 mm) to a hip or a valley where panels/modules are to be placed on both sides of a hip or valley. Where panels are to be located on only one side of a hip or valley that is of equal length, the panels shall be permitted to be placed directly adjacent to the hip or valley.

Exception: These requirements shall not apply to roofs with slopes of two units vertical in 12 units horizontal (2:12) or less.

605.11.3.2.4 Residential building smoke ventilation.

Panels/modules installed on residential buildings shall be located no higher than 3 feet (914 mm) below the ridge in order to allow for fire department smoke ventilation operations.

605.11.3.3 Other than residential buildings.

Access to systems for occupancies other than one- and two-family dwellings shall be provided in accordance with Sections 605.11.3.3.1 through 605.11.3.3.3.

Exception: Where it is determined by the fire code official that the roof configuration is similar to that of a one- or two-family dwelling, the residential access and ventilation requirements in Sections 605.11.3.2.1 through 605.11.3.2.4 shall be permitted to be used.

605.11.3.3.1 Access.

There shall be a minimum 6-foot-wide (1829 mm) clear perimeter around the edges of the roof.

Exception: Where either axis of the building is 250 feet (76 200 mm) or less, there shall be a minimum 4-foot-wide (1290 mm) clear perimeter around the edges of the roof.

605.11.3.3.2 Pathways.

The solar installation shall be designed to provide designated pathways. The pathways shall meet the following requirements:

1.	The pathway shall be over areas capable of supporting the live load of fire fighters accessing the roof.

2.	The centerline axis pathways shall be provided in both axes of the roof. Centerline axis pathways shall run where the roof structure is capable of supporting the live load of fire fighters accessing the roof.

3.	Shall be a straight line not less than 4 feet (1290 mm) clear to skylights or ventilation hatches.

4.	Shall be a straight line not less than 4 feet (1290 mm) clear to roof standpipes.

5.	Shall provide not less than 4 feet (1290 mm) clear around roof access hatch with at least one not less than 4 feet (1290 mm) clear pathway to parapet or roof edge.


----------



## BayPointArchitect

I was able to find this IFC section about 30 minutes after I asked the question but I do appreciate the exhaustive answer from MtLogCabin.

Thank you!


----------



## mtlogcabin

I-Quest made it pretty easy


----------



## Dennis

Is this a pool on the roof or on the ground?  Art. 680.26 talks about bonding ALL METAL PARTS WITHIN 5' of the pool must be bonded.  If there is underground wiring from the panels it must be more than 5' away from the pool also (680.10)


----------



## north star

*= + = + =*

Dennis,

Pool ???  :?:



*= + = + =*


----------



## Paul Sweet

Does this mean there is nothing in the building code requiring the 3 foot clearance, but you can be busted after moving in for violating the fire code?


----------



## Dennis

north star said:
			
		

> *= + = + =*Dennis,
> 
> Pool ???  :?:
> 
> 
> 
> *= + = + =*


hahahaha  I read pool---not roof--- I was wondering why everyone else was off topic....  LOL  It's been a long day


----------



## mtlogcabin

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> Does this mean there is nothing in the building code requiring the 3 foot clearance, but you can be busted after moving in for violating the fire code?


2012 IFC

102.5 Application of residential code.

Where structures are designed and constructed in accordance with the International Residential Code , the provisions of this code shall apply as follows:

1.    Construction and design provisions: Provisions of this code pertaining to the exterior of the structure shall apply including, but not limited to, premises identification, fire apparatus access and water supplies. Where interior or exterior systems or devices are installed, construction permits required by Section 105.7 of this code shall also apply.

2.    Administrative, operational and maintenance provisions: All such provisions of this code shall apply.

[A] 105.7.13 Solar photovoltaic power systems.

A construction permit is required to install or modify solar photovoltaic power systems.

A fire department permit may be required


----------



## north star

*# ~ # ~ #*

Assuming that ***BayPointArchitect*** is referring to a residential application,

...is the IFC applicable ?

** & * & **


----------



## fatboy

IFC, 101.3* Intent,*  The purpose of this code is to establish the minimum requirements consistent

with nationally recognized good practice for providing a reasonable level of

life safety and property protection from the hazards of fire, explosion or

dangerous conditions *in new and existing buildings, structures and premises, and *

*to provide safety to fire fighters and emergency responders during emergency *

*operations. *

R101.3 Intent.

The purpose of this code is to establish minimum

requirements to safeguard the public safety, health and general welfare through

affordability, structural strength, means of egress facilities, stability,

sanitation, light and ventilation, energy conservation and safety to life and

property from fire and other hazards attributed to the built environment* and to *

*provide safety to fire fighters and emergency responders during emergency *

*operations.*


----------

